# sounds like a pulley problem when idle!



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

when my car rolling.. or idle.. it sounds like a pully make this turning noise... its not loud or anything, just sounds weird..
what do u guys think???


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

When was the last time your belts were changed? If they are old it is likely they are causing the noise.


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

i had my belts down last feb...
I had the serpines belts down..
I have a time chain so I dont have to do that


----------

